# GeForce Experience 1.8 Update: Twitch Streaming)



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2013)

*Update vom 17.12.2013:*
Grade zeigte mir GF Experience an, das ein Update auf Version 1.8.1 verfügbar ist. Hier die kurze Bemerkung zum Inhalt:




> Versions-Highlights von NVIDIA® GeForce Experience™ 1.8.1:
> ShadowPlay
> •	Ermöglicht die Übertragung auf Twitch. Diese erste Betaversion unterstützt nur die Vollbild-Übertragung. Mehr Infos.




*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Gestern hat Nvidia die *GeForce Experience Version 1.8* veröffentlicht.
Dabei hat man einige Funktionen verbessert, die ich euch hier auflisten werde.

*Spiel Einstellungen*

Bisher war es nur möglich Spiele auf eine Art zu optimieren. GeForce Experience erkannte das verwendete System und schlug dem Nutzer Settings vor.
Diese Option wurde nun über einen optionalen Regler erweitert. Man kann nun stufenweise zwischen Leistung und Qualität hin und herschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Standardmäßig werden dem Nutzer Einstellungen vorgeschlagen, bei denen er in den fordernsten Szenen des Spiels mindestens 40 FPS hat.
An dieser Stelle kommt der neue Regler ins Spiel. Möchte man beispielsweise 60 FPS haben so bewegt man den Regler nach links auf Leistung. Sollte man mit 30 FPS zufrieden sein so kann man den Schalter Richtung Qualität schieben.

Weiterhin ist es nun möglich auszuwählen ob man beispielsweise im Fenstermodus(auch ohne Rand) spielen möchte(sofern verfügbar). Die Option kann man dann in einem Dropdown-Menü auswählen, wobei bei der Standardoptimierung das Vollbild ausgewählt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist außerdem auch möglich die Auflösung auszuwählen. Sollte man vorher bereits im Nvidia Treiber Downsampling Auflösungen erstellt haben kann man diese hier auch auswählen. Maximal kann man hier die Auflösung 3840*2160 auswählen. Bei Veränderung der Auflösung werden außerdem die vorgeschlagenen optimalen Einstellungen angepasst. Dies trifft allerdings nicht auf Downsampling Auflösungen zu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf der Website wird weiterhin vermerkt, das beim Anwender kein Systemcheck angewandt wird. Daher gelten die Werte nicht für übertaktete Systeme, sondern nur wenn die verbauten Komponenten @Stock betrieben werden.  Durch die Option des Reglers(Leistung <-> Qualität) wird allerdings Übertaktern die Möglichkeit gegeben ihre Spielqualität an der Übertaktung des Systems anzupassen. Man kann den Regler dann einfach etwas mehr nach rechts Richtung Qualität verschieben, gegenüber den optimalen Einstellungen des Systems @Stock. Dies gilt andersrum genauso für Downsampling. Wird das System mehr beansprucht als üblich kann man den Regler Richtung Leistung verschieben.



			
				Nvidia schrieb:
			
		

> To determine system configurations for Optimal Playable Settings we read the make and model of your CPU and GPU. To read your clock speeds would require an invasive system scan that we do not perform (the GeForce Experience FAQ details our data collection policy), meaning we’re unable to account for overclocking, which can make a system considerably faster. With the introduction of Adjustable Optimal Settings, you can now manually adjust recommendations to account for overclocks, by dragging the slider to the right to increase image quality.



Weitere Informationen dazu findet man auch im GeForce Experience - FAQ auf Englisch bzw. hier auf Deutsch



Spoiler



F: Welche Daten sendet GeForce Experience an NVIDIA?
 A: GeForce Experience fragt keinerlei personenbezogene Daten ab. Die Anwendung sammelt Daten, die sie braucht, um das korrekte Treiber-Update und die optimalen Einstellungen empfehlen zu können, darunter die Hardwarekonfiguration, das Betriebssystem, die Sprache, die installierten Spiele, die Spieleinstellungen, das Spielverhalten, die Spielleistung und die aktuelle Treiberversion. Du kannst die Datenabfrage aber in GeForce Experience auf der Registerkarte „Preferences“ (Vorlieben) deaktivieren. Ohne diese Informationen über deinen PC wird GeForce Experience jedoch nicht in der Lage sein, deine Spiele zu optimieren.





*Nvidia Shadow Play*

Außerdem gibt es auch Änderungen bezüglich Shadow Play.(Infos zu Shaodw Play: ShadowPlay Videosoftware für PC-Spiele)

Windows 7 Nutzer können nun genauso wie Windows 8 Nutzer 20 Minuten aufnehmen und nicht wie bisher 10 Minuten. 20 Minuten entsprechen dabei 7,5 Gb bei hoher Qualität.
Weiterhin sind Windows 7 Nutzer im manuellen Modus von Shadow Play nicht mehr auf einen einzelnen 3,8 Gb File begrenzt sondern kann mehrere Files nutzen solange bis der Speicherplatz leer ist.

Auch bei der Soundaufnahme gab es Änderungen. Man kann nun gleichzeitig Game Sound und VOIP aufnehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausblick:
Als nächstes möchte man die Option direkt per Shadow Play über twitch.tv zu streamen hinzufügen



Die aktuelle Version ist zum Download auf der Nvidia Website zu finden:
GeForce Experience optimiert automatisch die Spieleeinstellungen | GeForce

Quellen:
GeForce Experience 1.8: Introducing Adjustable Optimal Playable Settings | GeForce
https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIADeutschland?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## L-man (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

ein überaus nützliches Programm, welches entweder anscheinend so ziemlich gar kein Spiel unterstützt oder nicht mit Steam zusammen arbeitet. Weder Skyrim, Far Cry3, Bioshok Infinite, Max Payne 3 werden unterstützt. Nur WoT und Witcher 2 werden von über 60 Games die ich auf dem Rechner habe unterstützt.


----------



## XP1500Monster (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Also Ich weiß von Freunden das der Catalyst (amd) noch weniger Spiele unterstützt. Bei Skyrim und WoT funktionierts zumindest.


----------



## Arschbratze (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



L-man schrieb:


> ein überaus nützliches Programm, welches entweder anscheinend so ziemlich gar kein Spiel unterstützt oder nicht mit Steam zusammen arbeitet. Weder Skyrim, Far Cry3, Bioshok Infinite, Max Payne 3 werden unterstützt. Nur WoT und Witcher 2 werden von über 60 Games die ich auf dem Rechner habe unterstützt.


 
Schon witzig da ich alle Spiele die Du aufzählst habe und auch durch Experience optimiert werden können.
Mal unter Einstellungen die Spiele Ordner angepasst, bzw den Steam Ordner hinzugefügt?


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



L-man schrieb:


> ein überaus nützliches Programm, welches entweder anscheinend so ziemlich gar kein Spiel unterstützt oder nicht mit Steam zusammen arbeitet. Weder Skyrim, Far Cry3, Bioshok Infinite, Max Payne 3 werden unterstützt. Nur WoT und Witcher 2 werden von über 60 Games die ich auf dem Rechner habe unterstützt.


 
Alles eine Frage der Einstellung würde ich mal behaupten.
Hier die Liste aller aktuell unterstützer Spiele:
Für NVIDIA GeForce Experience unterstützte PC-Spiele
Die Liste wird afaik regelmäßig erweitert. Man muss ja scheinbar pro Spiel ziemlich viel testen, von daher ist die Auswahl schon recht groß wie ich finde.

Um die Spiele aber auch auf deinen Rechner zu finden gehst du im Menü oben auf Einstellungen und dann auf Spiele. Dort gibst du einfach die Ordner an, in denen das Programm nach Spielen suchen soll. Ich habe beispielsweise einfach alle Partitionen als Ordner ausgewählt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann klickst du einfach auf "Jetzt prüfen". Bei mir findet er da beispielsweise 23 Games.


----------



## debalz (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Würde ja gerne mal wissen wer hier im Forum Geforce Experience benutzt, stellt es doch genau das Gegenteil von dem dar was viele hier als ihr Hobby sehen: selbst alle Einstellungen so zu optimieren damit die Kiste perfekt läuft.
Shadow Play werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal antesten, angeblich soll ja die Performance während einer Aufnahme nicht so in den Keller gehen wie bei Fraps. Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## OdlG (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



debalz schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mal wissen wer hier im Forum Geforce Experience benutzt, stellt es doch genau das Gegenteil von dem dar was viele hier als ihr Hobby sehen: selbst alle Einstellungen so zu optimieren damit die Kiste perfekt läuft.


Aber Tausende Spiele durchzutesten kostet nunmal viel Aufwand. Warum nicht auf fachmännisches Feedback der PCGHX Community verarbeiten? Denn dann bekommen die Hobby-Spieler schneller die Chance, ein ausgereiftes GF Experience zu nutzen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



debalz schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mal wissen wer hier im Forum Geforce Experience benutzt, stellt es doch genau das Gegenteil von dem dar was viele hier als ihr Hobby sehen: selbst alle Einstellungen so zu optimieren damit die Kiste perfekt läuft.
> Shadow Play werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal antesten, angeblich soll ja die Performance während einer Aufnahme nicht so in den Keller gehen wie bei Fraps. Gibt es dazu schon Erfahrungswerte?


 
Ich benutze es beispielsweise um zu sehen in welchen Einstellungen das Game flüssig laufen sollte ohne vorher jede Situation selbst durchtesten zu müssen.


----------



## L-man (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Einstellung würde ich mal behaupten.
> Hier die Liste aller aktuell unterstützer Spiele:
> Für NVIDIA GeForce Experience unterstützte PC-Spiele
> Die Liste wird afaik regelmäßig erweitert. Man muss ja scheinbar pro Spiel ziemlich viel testen, von daher ist die Auswahl schon recht groß wie ich finde.
> ...



 lol das ist ja dann sehr lustig, beim ersten öffnen sagt er, er sucht  jetzt das System nach spielen durch. Wenn er es NICHT macht, warum wird  es dann angesagt.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



L-man schrieb:


> lol das ist ja dann sehr lustig, beim ersten öffnen sagt er, er sucht  jetzt das System nach spielen durch. Wenn er es NICHT macht, warum wird  es dann angesagt.


 
Also bei mir hat er es durchsucht, allerdings hat er nicht alles gefunden. Aber er grast eigentlich die üblichen Ordner ab. Also steam Library, Programme(x86) usw.


----------



## Spider1808 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Hatte ich Anfangs GeForce Experience ein wenige "belächelt" und kaum Beachtung geschenkt, so muss ich mittlerweile meine Meinung revidieren. Für Gamer, die eine Umfangreiche Spielebibliothek ihr Eigen nennen, ein recht nützliches Tool wie ich finde, nicht nur der Zeitersparnis wegen, auch um, wie hier schon erwähnt, Spiele mit Vorgegebenen Einstellungen zu testen, die man so wohl nicht vorgenommen hätte. Sei es nun der Hardware geschuldet oder aus Unwissenheit.

Das man sich aber nicht nur auf die Vorgaben verlassen sollte, ist wohl Selbstredend . Wer Skyrim z.B. mit einer ENB laufen hat, der sollte daran denken, das diese nur mit deaktivierten AA richtig läuft.

Ein guter Kompromiss wie ich finde, ist eine aus Vorgaben und Eigene Erfahrungen, um das "bestmögliche Ergebnis" aus seinem Rechenknecht heraus zu holen. 

Zur Shadow Play Funktion. Eine sehr nette Zugabe, die wohl mit dem neuen Update nicht nur eine interessante Alternative zu Fraps darstellt, auch wohl den ein oder anderen Let's Player überzeugen könnte.

Persönlich habe ich mit dieser Funktion noch so meine Probleme (Sound, Datei Größe), die ich aber wohl nach ein wenig "Einarbeitung" auch noch im Griff bekomme.


----------



## L-man (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

steam hat er bei mir ausgelassen, Habe ich jetzt Manuell hinzugefügt und siehe da er findet so einiges. Scheint ganz angenehm zu sein, meine Spiele sind noch für die alte 5870er optimiert. Jetzt kann ich damit die "voroptimierung" vornehmen lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



Spider1808 schrieb:


> Hatte ich Anfangs GeForce Experience ein wenige "belächelt" und kaum Beachtung geschenkt, so muss ich mittlerweile meine Meinung revidieren. Für Gamer, die eine Umfangreiche Spielebibliothek ihr Eigen nennen, ein recht nützliches Tool wie ich finde, nicht nur der Zeitersparnis wegen, auch um, wie hier schon erwähnt, Spiele mit Vorgegebenen Einstellungen zu testen, die man so wohl nicht vorgenommen hätte. Sei es nun der Hardware geschuldet oder aus Unwissenheit.
> 
> Das man sich aber nicht nur auf die Vorgaben verlassen sollte, ist wohl Selbstredend . Wer Skyrim z.B. mit einer ENB laufen hat, der sollte daran denken, das diese nur mit deaktivierten AA richtig läuft.
> 
> ...



Zu Shadow Play:
Wenn dir die Datei zu groß ist hast du immernoch die Möglichkeit in einer anderen Qualität aufzunehmen. 
Bei Hoch sind 20 Minuten 7,5 Gb.
Bei Mittel sind es nur 3,3 Gb  und bei Niedrig 2,3 Gb. Jetzt müsste man sich natürlich erstmal die Qualitätsstufen anschauen. 
Der Vorteil ist einfach, das die Aufnahme kaum Leistung kostet. Da hat man der Konkurrenz schon etwas vorraus finde ich.


----------



## Spider1808 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zu Shadow Play:
> Wenn dir die Datei zu groß ist hast du immernoch die Möglichkeit in einer anderen Qualität aufzunehmen.
> Bei Hoch sind 20 Minuten 7,5 Gb.
> Bei Mittel sind es nur 3,3 Gb  und bei Niedrig 2,3 Gb. Jetzt müsste man sich natürlich erstmal die Qualitätsstufen anschauen.
> Der Vorteil ist einfach, das die Aufnahme kaum Leistung kostet. Da hat man der Konkurrenz schon etwas vorraus finde ich.



Was die Qualitätsstufen betr., so hast du natürlich recht . Hatte bisher nur die Zeit für Hoch, wobei die Angegebene Größe bei 20 Min./7,5 Gig eigentlich nicht der Rede wert wäre, aber bei mir waren es am Ende *50 Gig!!!* (Skyrim, ENB, viele Textur Mods)

Zum Sound Problem. Der wird mir nach der Aufnahme leider nicht in der "Original Qualli" wiedergegeben (verzehrt, blechern)


----------



## grenn-CB (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich benutze es beispielsweise um zu sehen in welchen Einstellungen das Game flüssig laufen sollte ohne vorher jede Situation selbst durchtesten zu müssen.



Ich auch zudem hat es mir schon einmal geholfen das ich das Spiel überhaupt noch gestartet bekommen habe, aber sonst stelle ich das auch gerne alleine ein.
 Finde dass Geforce Experience mittlerweile ein ganz nützliches Tool ist.


----------



## FREAKonHELL (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Also ich nutze experience für mein Lappy (Acer V5-573G) und ich muss sagen das schnell und einfach ist wenn ich zum beispiel im Akkumodus auf der GT750m zocken möchte. 
Leider ist es nicht perfekt, denn bei NFS Most Wanted sagt er mir empfohlen wären die niedrigsten einstellungen aber ich schaffe es, im Netzbetrieb wohlgemerkt, auf 30-40 fps. 

Aber ansonsten ist das recht hilfreich


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



Spider1808 schrieb:


> Was die Qualitätsstufen betr., so hast du natürlich recht . Hatte bisher nur die Zeit für Hoch, wobei die Angegebene Größe bei 20 Min./7,5 Gig eigentlich nicht der Rede wert wäre, aber bei mir waren es am Ende *50 Gig!!!* (Skyrim, ENB, viele Textur Mods)
> 
> Zum Sound Problem. Der wird mir nach der Aufnahme leider nicht in der "Original Qualli" wiedergegeben (verzehrt, blechern)



Das klingt aber nicht normal. Die Dateien sollten pro 20 Minuten IMMER 7,5 Gb groß sein, egal welche Mods man verwendet. Kannst du das bitte nochmal nachprüfen? Vllt gibt es da einen Bug zu melden.



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich auch zudem hat es mir schon einmal geholfen das ich das Spiel überhaupt noch gestartet bekommen habe, aber sonst stelle ich das auch gerne alleine ein.
> Finde dass Geforce Experience mittlerweile ein ganz nützliches Tool ist.



Finde ich auch. Was ich gut finde ist, das man sowohl Anfängern als auch Fortgeschrittenen Möglichkeiten an die Hand gibt, Dinge einzustellen und gewisse Vorteile zu habem.


----------



## Spider1808 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das klingt aber nicht normal. Die Dateien sollten pro 20 Minuten IMMER 7,5 Gb groß sein, egal welche Mods man verwendet. Kannst du das bitte nochmal nachprüfen? Vllt gibt es da einen Bug zu melden.



So, nachdem ich mir die 1.8 Version nochmals installiert hatte, scheint mein Aufnahme/Gig Größen Problem wohl behoben zu sein (13 Min./Mittel/2 Gig). Dafür habe ich jetzt extremste Ruckler während der Aufnahme, die ich so vorher nicht hatte.
Da werde ich wohl noch an einigen Einstellungen schrauben müssen .


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Irgendwas scheint bei dir noch nicht ganz zu stimmen.
Ich habe heute mit meinem System AC-Black Flag auf max gespielt(4xTXaa, Weiche Schatten hoch, 1080p usw) und dabei mit Shadow Play auf Hoch aufgenommen. Keine Probleme, genauso "flüssig" wie sonst.


----------



## Spider1808 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Irgendwas scheint bei dir noch nicht ganz zu stimmen.



Das kannst du wohl laut sagen . Da werde ich noch ein wenig "Basteln" müssen .


----------



## Deimos (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



debalz schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mal wissen wer hier im Forum Geforce Experience benutzt, stellt es doch genau das Gegenteil von dem dar was viele hier als ihr Hobby sehen: selbst alle Einstellungen so zu optimieren damit die Kiste perfekt läuft.


Wäre wirklich interessant. Bin ehrlich gesagt auch etwas überrascht, dass sowas hier Anklang findet. Schreit nach einer Umfrage!


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



Deimos schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich interessant. Bin ehrlich gesagt auch etwas überrascht, dass sowas hier Anklang findet. Schreit nach einer Umfrage!


 
Ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut um deinen Wissensdurst befriedigen zu können:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-experience-oder-amds-gaming-evolved-app.html


----------



## Deimos (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut um deinen Wissensdurst befriedigen zu können:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-experience-oder-amds-gaming-evolved-app.html


 

Hättest du das nicht gemacht, wäre ich das wohl nach Feierabend angegangen


----------



## Spider1808 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

@GoldenMic

Hatte ich Gestern noch vergessen zu erwähnen. Neben meinen Rucklern während der Aufnahme (scheint bei mir wohl nur in Skyrim der Fall zu sein. FC3, Metro LL, Stalker CoP mit Mods laufen alle Butterweich), habe ich noch das Problem, das die Aufnahmen sehr stark ruckeln. Irgend welche Tipps?

mfg
Spider1808


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Ist deine Festplatte vllt zu langsam, da keine SSD?


----------



## Spider1808 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Siehe meine Sig. Ist die einzige im Moment. SSD kommt im Januar.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Dann berichte nochmal mit der SSD. Ich denke es liegt auf jedenfall daran.
OS, Spiel + Aufnahme auf der gleichen Platte. Das kann nichts werden. Auch nicht mit Fraps oder anderen Capture Tools.


----------



## Spider1808 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> OS, Spiel + Aufnahme auf der gleichen Platte. Das kann nichts werden. Auch nicht mit Fraps oder anderen Capture Tools.



Habe ich gerade gelesen. War während meiner Postings nicht untätig .

 PCGH 

Da hilft dann nur auf die SSD zu warten. Danke dir .

mfg
Spider1808


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Kein Problem.
Denk aber immer schön an den Speicherplatz den du dabei brauchst.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*



L-man schrieb:


> ein überaus nützliches Programm, welches entweder anscheinend so ziemlich gar kein Spiel unterstützt oder nicht mit Steam zusammen arbeitet. Weder Skyrim, Far Cry3, Bioshok Infinite, Max Payne 3 werden unterstützt. Nur WoT und Witcher 2 werden von über 60 Games die ich auf dem Rechner habe unterstützt.


 


L-man schrieb:


> steam hat er bei mir ausgelassen, Habe ich jetzt Manuell hinzugefügt und siehe da er findet so einiges. Scheint ganz angenehm zu sein, meine Spiele sind noch für die alte 5870er optimiert. Jetzt kann ich damit die "voroptimierung" vornehmen lassen.



Vorher richtig gucken und wenn dann hinterher erst meckern.


----------



## 69er (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

-----


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: GeForce Experience 1.8*

Wie meinst du das? Es wird dir angezeigt was in was umgeändert wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Dezember 2013)

*Update:*
Grade zeigte mir GF Experience an, das ein Update auf Version 1.8.1 verfügbar ist. Hier die kurze Bemerkung zum Inhalt:




> Versions-Highlights von NVIDIA® GeForce Experience™ 1.8.1:
> ShadowPlay
> •	Ermöglicht die Übertragung auf Twitch. Diese erste Betaversion unterstützt nur die Vollbild-Übertragung. Mehr Infos.


----------



## borni (21. Dezember 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren wo genau GeForce Experience im Shadow-Mode die Videofiles Zwischenspeichert. Je nach Einstellung muss ja irgendwo ein File mit bis zu 8 GB gepuffert werden damit es abgespeichert werden kann wenn ich "Alt & F10" drücke. Die Videofiles die ich sichere, speichere ich auf einen separaten Festplatte (Samsung HDD - Sata). Jetzt ist die Frage ob das permanente Caching im Shadow-Mode auf der Systempartition (SSD), im Arbeitsspeicher oder der HDD, auf dem die Videofiles endgültig gespeichert werden, durchgeführt wird.

Hat da jemand nützliche Infos oder einen Link wo man mehr Details erfahren kann?
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt das meine SSD aberhunderte Stunden an Videofiles im Shadow-Mode puffert.

*EDIT:*
*Selbst Beantwortet... Das sollte allen helfen ihre SSD zu schonen wenn sie Shadowplay nutzen!*

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/660386/geforce-experience/shadowplay-cache-/


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den sinnvollen Post.
Daran hatte ich selbst noch gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## borni (22. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Danke für den sinnvollen Post.
> Daran hatte ich selbst noch gar nicht gedacht.



Kein Problem. Benutzt du den Shadow-Mode oft? Spielst du BF? Hast du da im Shadow-Mode auch DirectX-Abstürze?


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2013)

Nein ich spiele kein BF, hatte Shadow Play aber zuletzt oft im Background laufen.  Abstürze hatte ich deswegen aber noch keine.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

Nabend, ich habe da mal eine Frage zu Nvidia Shadow Play. Wenn ich jetzt nun ein z.B eine Videodatei habe und die dann per Sony Vegas bearbeite und dann auch rendern lasse, verliert das Video dann an Qualität also sinkt dann die Qualität des Videos?


----------



## firestarter111 (30. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nabend, ich habe da mal eine Frage zu Nvidia Shadow Play. Wenn ich jetzt nun ein z.B eine Videodatei habe und die dann per Sony Vegas bearbeite und dann auch rendern lasse, verliert das Video dann an Qualität also sinkt dann die Qualität des Videos?


 
kommt drauf an in was für ein format du das renderst. in mp4 (was zum beispiel weit verbreitet für youtube ist) hast du ordentlichen qualitätsverlust.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Dezember 2013)

firestarter111 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an in was für ein format du das renderst. in mp4 (was zum beispiel weit verbreitet für youtube ist) hast du ordentlichen qualitätsverlust.


 
Ja hat sich schon erledigt. Hab schon genau den gleichen Video Format gefunden.


----------

